# amerikanisches Maiglöckchen ??



## wander-falke (5. Aug. 2009)

Hier habe ich zwischen meinen Hostas etwas sitzen, von dem man mir sagte ees sei ein "amerikanisches maiglöckchen". 
Ich habe aber keine Informationen finden können.

Was ist denn das?

Medium 6059 anzeigen


----------



## Kuni99 (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: amerikanisches Maiglöckchen ??*

Hallo,

das ist ein __ Salomonsiegel, vermutlich Polygonatum giganteum. Das Foto ist aber schon ein paar Monate alt, inzwischen sind die längst verblüht.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## wander-falke (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: amerikanisches Maiglöckchen ??*

Vielen dank.
Ja, die Aufnahme ist aus 2004.
Heute ist sie größer und - verblüht


----------



## Martina und Uwe (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: amerikanisches Maiglöckchen ??*

Hallo Andreas,die haben wir auch im Garten, unter Japanische Maiglöckchen wirst Du wohl eher was finden.Aber vorsicht die vermehren sich wie die Hölle.
Martina und Uwe


----------

